# Gtx 650 ti or gtx 560?



## Riley114 (Jan 26, 2012)

I dont know whats better but the 650ti looks very nice and seems cheaper? idk looking for guidance since my 9600 gt from PNY has a dieing fan.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

The 560 will be the faster card. While the 650ti is newer its an entry level card where as the 560 is a bit more mainstream. Another option would be a 6870 in your price range. I would consider looking at the 560ti as well.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...gtx-560-or-evga-geforce-gtx-560-a-659823.html


----------

